

Show HN: The First web site ever programmed in ActionScript 3.0 - zwetan

<p><pre><code>     http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.burrrn.com
</code></pre>
In 2006 Adobe open sourced the ActionScript Virtual Machine (AVM2), I started to work on the open source project redtamarin on 2008, and now I can finally show a web site entirely programmed with ActionScript 3.0 on the backend.<p>here the basic software stack:<p><pre><code>   - Linux Ubuntu 64-bit for the operating system
   - Apache for the HTTP server
   - Redtamarin for the backend programming
   - CouchDB for the database
</code></pre>
everything is handled by one single ABC (actionscript bytecode) file, I did that at first to keep things simple but in fact it is extremely convenient to have a whole web site logic compile to a single file.<p>All in all developing a full web site in AS3 has been a great experience and I do hope it will show around that with redtamarin you can build real products and not just toying around. Let me know what you think or if you have any questions
======
fiatjaf
Where is the code?

~~~
zwetan
redtamarin sources can be found here
[https://code.google.com/p/redtamarin/](https://code.google.com/p/redtamarin/)

mirror here
[https://github.com/Corsaair/redtamarin](https://github.com/Corsaair/redtamarin)

and web here [http://www.redtamarin.com/](http://www.redtamarin.com/)

